# New Logan project



## almost retired (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi, in a moment of weakness I came into possession of 2 logan lathes, model 2557VLH. Both need work.  One is more or less parts.  They are Blue, like painted with a brush.  The serial number dates from around 1969.  I am in the get up and running stage.  This web page is a great resource along with a few others.  After I found the tech manual from the Army, I just wanted to say God bless the military.

The short term plan is rob parts off one to make the other more better. 
Question to draw on experience is what to do with the other lathe after I have parts I want?
I thought of keeping it, selling it, parting it out, or?
I already tried the his and her lathe idea.  That did not work out so well.
BTW for the record I really hate the blue paint slopped all over.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 12, 2017)

I would assess the situation first and try to figure out what you've got.  Unless those lathes have been abused, or are worn out, they both should be
good machines.  The machine with the least amount of bed wear would be a good place to start.  Have a look at the gears for condition and figure
out what shape the headstock bearings are in.  If they both are functional and in decent shape, I would hate to see one parted out, but that's just me. 

What kind of work do they need?

Are you aware that some parts and information are available from Logan?  Have a look at http://www.lathe.com.


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice score!


----------



## almost retired (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for info.  There is surface rust and hammered here and there.  The headstock needs TLC.  The bed looks good.  I got some evapo-rust and the makings to cleanup with electrolysis.  Like a good engineer, I made a book with the manual, parts list, and various related information.  Got to get some more bits and pieces like a chuck key, and MT2 arbor, etc..  it never ends.


----------

